# Looking for a specific gun



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

I am looking for a specific gun. If oyu have one you want to get rid or, or know where I can find one, please give me a shout.... preferably via PM.

Interarms - Virginian Dragoon - Stainless Steel - 44 mag - 8 3/8" barrel.

This is going to be a christmas present for my father-in-law. He used ot have one when he was younger and sold it. He kicks himself in the butt all the time for getting rid of it. I would like to replace the gun he sold.


So if you know where I can get one, please give me a shout.


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

Have you tried Gunbroker.com, AuctionArms or Gunsamerica?


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

yes I have, but to be honest with you, I am very leary of buying a gun online. I prefer face to face.

I will use the online thing if all else fails.


----------



## bluegill314 (Nov 21, 2006)

Not sure if this is the same thing, but I just saw this on rimfire central and thought it might help.

http://www.rimfirecentral.com/forums/vbclassified.php?do=ad&id=8515

Luck,

Eric


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I sold a Glock 23c a few months ago. I wish I kept it. would you like to buy me one for christmas?!?!?!?LOL! 
good luck finding that gun. you FIL is a lucky guy!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Should have been there then, you just missed it, you know the line. I was at the Big Buck Rondavue(sp) in Rogers 9/13, they had one on the sale table, w/houge grips. I've been triing to find different grips for mine since I bought it in the early 80's good luck. You know they went out of bus. in the 70's. I've e-mailed Houge, but they have not gotten back to me. Mine broke but a guy bought out the spare parts bus. and he had the trigger, cylinder rotator flat spring I needed, I bought 3. I had a custom scope mount made by JDJones, cause you just can't find those either and mounted a Leupold 2x.
I love this gun, I've taken 14 deer with it, once I got use to it. When I first got it with open sights and factory loads 240g from 50' I'd aim at the bottom of a 50gal drum and hit 6" from the top. A lot of kick but not a hard kick. I load my own 22 grains power and 160g hp. Stills jumps but with the scope its right on, maybe I should get a muzzle brake.


----------



## bluegill314 (Nov 21, 2006)

Another one that is close. This one in Ohio.

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=111259660

Eric


----------

